# Christmas Holiday closing times



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Just a note to say thanks for the business during 2011 and a Happy Christmas and a Properous New Year to past,present and new customers for 2012;

We are shut from this afternoon till the 3rd January 2012;if any one needs to get in contact with us during this time email either of the below address;

[email protected] or [email protected].


thanks


Mark


----------

